
It’s all just bits - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/123685-its-all-just-bits
======
swordswinger12
I get the point the author was trying to make, but saying that you can't make
a telephone call without bits is just silly. There are such things as analog
electronics.

------
robertskmiles
Nothing is "mere." --Richard Feynman

It's equally all "just quanta".

